# [UK NR] Rowan Kinneavy - 2x2 3.38 Official Average



## CharlieCooper (Mar 29, 2010)

WOO GO ROWAN <3


----------



## Escher (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks banana 

The last 3 scrambles were pretty easy, the first was an EG case I knew but for some reason didn't do, the 2nd was just a bad solve. The AUF on the last makes me lol though xD


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 29, 2010)

You've been practicing, it's nice to see you get this. 

Congratulations.


----------



## Escher (Mar 29, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> You've been practicing, it's nice to see you get this.
> 
> Congratulations.



Haha, no practicing, not for at least 3 months 

Thanks anyway


----------



## Toad (Mar 29, 2010)

Well deserved NR.

I'm proud of you. I don't know why I should be in any way but I am :confused:


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 29, 2010)

*Should this really recieve a complete thread?*



CharlieCooper said:


> WOO GO ROWAN <3


Ok dude why on earth do you have to make a thread, and all you have to say is WOO GO ROWAN!! Please, think again before you make a thread.


----------



## Toad (Mar 29, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > WOO GO ROWAN <3
> ...



Lol, do you not know who Charlie is...?

And there's a YT video embedded (hence why it's in Video Gallery).

Please, think again before you post.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 29, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...


eh, chicks can be referred to as a dude...


@TCUBER isnt that mostly the point of a video gallery?


----------



## Escher (Mar 29, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > WOO GO ROWAN <3
> ...



I don't care.


----------



## Toad (Mar 29, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > TCUBER said:
> ...



Yeh I know but still TCUBER doesn't know who Charlie is tbh...


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 29, 2010)

Escher said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...


What if I had a video on a video gallery and said HI!!!!


----------



## Toad (Mar 29, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > TCUBER said:
> ...



You make no sense...?

The title of the thread (and YT video) perfectly explain what it is. There is no need to say anything in the post but Charlie just wanted to declare her undying love for the greatest nerd in the country...


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 29, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > WOO GO ROWAN <3
> ...



AAAAHAHAHAHA


On topic: Yay Rowan!


----------



## Escher (Mar 29, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > TCUBER said:
> ...



I don't care.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 29, 2010)

TCUBER: Would you kindly stfu? You're disgracing Texas. kthxbai.

Also, YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY ROWAN!  
Sub 3 next time plz.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 29, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...


<3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 29, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > TCUBER said:
> ...



Well actually, all the information is in the thread title and generally speaking the "Video Gallery" section of this forum is where people post videos of achievements, whether they are unofficial/official. Often people write nothing with the video they are posting, but I just wanted to express my Rowan love a little. What would have been a more appropriate introduction to this? Let me try again:

"This is a 2x2x2 average video by Rowan Kinneavy filmed by Charlie Cooper at Bristol Spring Open 2010. He had five solves and did very well in all of them. It's a shame he had two sup 4 solves, but in the end he got a 3.38 average, so all is well. I actually filmed this secretly for the first four solves because I didn't want him to get nervous about being filmed and make mistakes. He has been good at 2x2x2 for so long and really deserves this national record, I am so pleased for him, he is a very good friend of mine. I have to say, I didn't half hold my breath during the final solve when the timer hadn't been reset. I whispered to the judge who told Rowan that he needed to reset the timer and fortunately everything went without a hitch. All in all, this was a good average and I hope Rowan will one day achieve a sub 3 average in competition, which I know he is more than capable of doing. WOO GO ROWAN <3<3"


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 29, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > WOO GO ROWAN <3
> ...



Ok dude why on earth do you have to make a post, and all you have to say is something rude. Please, think again before returning to this site.



Anthony said:


> You're disgracing Texas. kthxbai.



My point is proven.


----------



## Toad (Mar 29, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Or to put it simply

"You make no sense...?

The title of the thread (and YT video) perfectly explain what it is. There is no need to say anything in the post but Charlie just wanted to declare her undying love for the greatest nerd in the country..."



<3 Rowan and Charlie.


----------

